# Wind noise in HD Chevy/GMC



## trustyrusty (Dec 31, 2008)

It seems like a lot of HD Chevys and GMC's have really bad wind noise around the driver's door, especially in a cross wind. Does anyone know of an aftermarket weatherstrip that can cure this problem? Or, what is the problem? Seems like its usually the driver's door and yet the weather stripping looks to be in good shape. I have two brothers-in-law with HD Chevys, and now I bought one, and all have the same problem.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I have a weird humming noise on the passenger side sounds like by the windsheld only when I carry a plow above 50MPH. Crazy part EVERY one of my trucks has done it and current ones do it.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

I have the problem on my f250 but just when there's a crosswind and it gets caught in the rain guard. Best advice, learn to live with it or open both windows


----------



## zr900 (Dec 12, 2011)

Mine was real noisy and new doer pins and bushings fixed it.


----------



## mpriester (Oct 2, 2011)

alot of the problem is from closing the door numerous times tends to shove the metal away from the door that the weather strip is attached too causing it to not seal as tight when closed, the best way to fix this is remove the weather strip, take a block of wood and a hammer and tap it toward the door pushing it back in its original place, replace the weather strip and all should be well, you might have to do this a couple times to get it right and remember don't beat on it too hard as all you want to do is move it slightly to tighten it up when the door is closed.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie (Feb 1, 2009)

Philbilly2;1396739 said:


> I have a weird humming noise on the passenger side sounds like by the windsheld only when I carry a plow above 50MPH. Crazy part EVERY one of my trucks has done it and current ones do it.


Me too

only with 9' blade up and on the highway -55 mph plus

seems like its coming from the edge(s) of the wind shield


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

Philbilly2;1396739 said:


> I have a weird humming noise on the passenger side sounds like by the windsheld only when I carry a plow above 50MPH. Crazy part EVERY one of my trucks has done it and current ones do it.


I have had this noise at times in '03 2500 HD. Drove me nuts for long time because could hear it very plainly at driver's side but the passenger could not. I've determined mine to be outside near the passenger's side edge of where the plastic of the defroster cowling meets the window glass. Check there for chaffing. I haven't taken the time to fix mine yet but think I could either sand somet plastic off or put a rubber tire patch where it rubs. Maybe I can get a photo posted tomorrow.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

This guy plows like me.... I can't hear S%^$.


----------



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

Mine does it too. I thought it was something with the windows being sealed. I have crank windows, and it would seem like from slamming the door and general vibrations the window would slip down a little. Tightening it back up just a hair with the crank seems to make it a little better, but doesnt make it go away completely. I honestly don't even notice it anymore I am so used to it now.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Glad to hear that everyone else is dealing with this not me. Guess it is time to pinpoint the problem for sure


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

the one thing i have noticed is the windshield w-strip. its got a flap that comes over the glass that flaps. i had a driver complain bout it. just said turn up the radio and you'll be fine. lol


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

all of my trucks do it... it is so annoying.

My wife can't stand it. she is constantly f*cking with the dash trying to stop it :laughing:


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Sorry I mounted my rectangular beacon on the roof instead of on a back rack because now the wind noise increased.


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

Mine does it to. it's really annoying on the highway. I need new door pins on my drivers side hopefully when i decide to put them in it will fix that problem.


----------



## mikelawtown (Dec 5, 2004)

Has nothing to do with the cowl rubber part at the bottom of w/s. I ran a small bead of silicone at the outside side mouldings where it at the glass, at highway speeds the plastic/rubber moudings spread a little and makes wind noise.


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

mikelawtown;1400212 said:


> Has nothing to do with the cowl rubber part at the bottom of w/s. I ran a small bead of silicone at the outside side mouldings where it at the glass, at highway speeds the plastic/rubber moudings spread a little and makes wind noise.


Sorry, I never posted pics. I trouble shooted this problem a long time ago and never did anything about it. When I took the pictures Saturday I noticed the my whole cowling is loose on passenger side (you can pull it up and down). The one pic shows where I thought I had friction. But further inpsection I discovered under the rubber flaps that cover the hood hinges where there is a small torx screw that holds the cowling down. My cowling is busted there and the screw does nothing. I am going to remove the torx screw & put a fender washer on to see if it clears my wind noise.

My wind noise was only at certain speeds and could be effect by wind direction.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

I get the same wind noise in my 05 hd, and it is worse in a crosswind also. I talked with a body shop and they assured me that a set of new aftermarket door hinges would fix the problem. At $150/side, so $300 total. I haven't had them fix it yet, but I trust their assessment of the problem.


----------



## KEC Maintaince (Jan 1, 2011)

also from the mirrors the gap between the mirror and door


----------



## mike1316 (Sep 16, 2007)

I had the same problem around my window and found they have small plastic strip. That cover the hood were it piot


----------



## Boomer123 (Dec 18, 2011)

Sorry to say I just had last week new hinges, pins and bushings put on my drivers side door. Helped a little but not worth the $. Must be another problem. Obliviously there is something wrong with aerodynamics of these trucks. Oh I have a 1999 Chevy Silverado Z71 standard cab 6' box.


----------



## mikelawtown (Dec 5, 2004)

Where the torx are on the ends of the cowl are broken alot but not causing the noise. you can pry up on the end pieces to take off to narrow down the prob, but take the torx out 1st, also no need to take the antenna off. I take cowls off the chev trucks at least 4 times a week.


----------



## KSSS (Feb 17, 2008)

I just bought a 2012 2500HD crew cab. Going across Montana heavy crosswind, whistled like champ. I am told that if you have warranty they can fix it as long as you have not replaced windshield. I have not spoke with the dealer yet but I plan to. I have an 08 and it does the same thing. I never took that one in, but I will this one.


----------



## bowtie_guy (Jan 1, 2004)

I had same issue, removed window trim that goes up the sides of the windsheild and reinstalled with a little foam tape. Problem solved. The plow or even a bug deflector causes the wind to be turbulant and rattle those peices.


----------

